# Shifter bushing lube choice



## x53gunner (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey all,
Just got my Dieselgeek shifter bushing set delivered and it's time to start wrenching. Anybody think those bushings (console not the tranny) should get lube? If so, what the popular choice. I have white lithium, moly, silicone spray, and some crazy stuff that sprays like oil and then morphs into grease. I'm sure any are fine but always good to get a second opinion. 
2003 NB 2.0 5-Speed

I've got another thread out there so for all who spent the time to help, I will get back to you. I scored the car for my teenage daughter, I'm having her fix, detail, and learn how to take car of it. She's also documenting it for her school project.

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah, you might shoot DieselGeek a email and see what he says; he might have insight into what grease would not affect the longevity of the bushing materials.

Personally, I don't like lithium/moly, as the conventional greases, seem to break down, over time. I would go with red synthetic wheel bearing grease or I really like SuperLube (they sell it at Harbor Freight). 

I have installed the DG bushings and they are excellent quality, really firmed up my shifter linkage! You might consider; upgrading your cable end bushings; DG, 42DD and others make bushings that take the place of the failure prone stock rubber versions.


----------



## x53gunner (Nov 26, 2002)

@Billymade:
Hey, thanks for the input on the red synthetic. I completely overlooked that (again, why I asked!) I have some synthetic at my shop. Yes on getting more parts for the other end of the shifter. Your comments on my previous post were pretty much in mind so I'm going to address that there. I'm definitely going to pop for the Sigma 5 shifter from DG and I was also looking at the 42DD site as well. Thanks


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The only thing about the red synthetic bearing grease is that it stinks (smells bad); so the super lube might be a better less stinky choice!  I use the red synthetic and it took a while for the smell to go away! LOL!  I'm sure your daughter; would NOT appreciate the red grease strong smell; in that case, SuperLube would be great and doesn't seem to smell much. eace:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Any updates; how did the install and adjustment go?


----------



## x53gunner (Nov 26, 2002)

Hey,
It went great. A little different than most cars (wow, what poor quality plastic they used... "everything" that has a tab breaks or is weirdly sticky/worn). Anyhow, I took vids and we're editing them to post on YouTube but here are some pix:

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B1TGOGgpYuJpUUh2SUY4LXI3M0U?usp=sharing

Front to back was completely off when we first opened to evaluate the shifter issue.
Side to side seemed OK until we took pix and saw some cracking.
Upon disassembly, the side to side bushing disintegrated. The only thing holding it together was the round cable end.
Cutting an access hole in the ride side of the shifter housing, keeping the metal shavings from going all over the interior and shooting a video of it all was challenging. 
It went together perfectly. Constant thanks to Jim @ DiselGeek. Product was outstanding but his videos and tips were super helpful.

I gave it quick test before we buttoned it up and it was really nice. Can't imagine how it will be with a new shifter assy on the tranny side. I put all the interior back and let my daughter drive it around. Then I took it back out and ran it through the gears more aggressively and it was like butta!

Thanks for your insight. 

Right now, we're just detailing the car. Was never really cleaned properly:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TGOGgpYuJpR0RIbTlSUnhEWk0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TGOGgpYuJpTUlXZTJFY0Q4TTQ/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TGOGgpYuJpcVhiQ1pBVldnWkE/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1TGOGgpYuJpSVU1YzZ6VWxnaU0/view?usp=sharing

I really need to just start a new thread on the Car itself and do it right so I'm not jumping all over half a dozen posts. 

I keep seeing what did you do to your ________ (insert you model) today and pretty much, everyday is "cleaning" 

It's all good.

After we get done getting all the old dirt and grunge off, _then_ we'll buff and polish that paint


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, excellent repair work! Yes, we have all experienced; how these plastics, just seem to fall apart and it really is amazing, how after installing new bushings; the whole system works better and the shifting experience improves! 

No matter where the plastics are on these era VW's; they all seem to get brittle and break. :banghead: The plastics in the shifter linkage; are no different and I am glad, there are kits to refresh the system. 

All the Diesel Geek products I have purchased; have been excellent, the support is superior and the install videos, are great to help with the installation process. Jim, is a really great guy; has responded quickly, to all my questions and has always really taken the time to respond in a detailed and helpful manner. When he sees a problem; he tends to design parts, that address common failure parts on our cars and makes a affordable solution, that most of the time, would require a substantial investment in replacement of a whole assembly and these assemblies, are generally only available direct from Volkswagen. Many VW parts are expensive and his kits; makes keeping these cars on the road affordable and his products; really fulfill a need, at a affordable price, are effective in fixing common failures and are high quality. I have not dealt with any other vendor; that has been so helpful and makes products, that just work, so well! eace:

These cars tend to get really DIRTY and if you don't constantly keep up with them, it doesn't take long, until they can get nasty! :facepalm: For the area; below the door panel, typically there is a bunch of waxy residue, that tend to be in the area. This is from the wax that VW sprays in its panels; as a rust preventative, during the hot summer months, this wax tends to drip from the door drains. A degreaser or bug remover; tends to remove the wax effectively. 

Post up, some more pics when you get things cleaned up and let us know, when/where you post up your youtube videos. I also, look forward; to your experience with the DG Sigma 5 shifter! :wave:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I just bought the DG Sigma 6 shifter; I'm excited, to install it and try it out! :laugh: Should be here in the next week or so...


----------

